# 27rsds



## ssalois (Jun 19, 2006)

great site, Proud owner of a new 06' 27rsds. Upgraded from a hybrid to the outback. cannot wait to get it to the park. 
Family of five, 3 boys. too many dogs
Born and raised west Texas!!
Looking forward to meting some new folks and ideas everyone has.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site and congrads on the new 27RSDS!!!!

It is great to have another 27' on the site!! We love ours.

Gary


----------



## Heather (Jun 2, 2006)

welcome to the forum! That is a great floor plan, we have one on order. Have tons 'o fun!


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome and Congrats on the new Outback ssalois!!!

C-Mac


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations on your new camper.

Enjoy camping, browsing this site, making memories. There are lots of good ideas on this site.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, ssalois* action

Man, this Class of '06 is getting huge!
Welcome aboard, and enjoy that new Outback!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome ssalois to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 27RSDS

Don action


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

*welcome and congrats on the new 27rsds*

darrel


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Welcome aboard Outbackers.com action 
Hope you enjoy your new 27rsds


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

I really like that floor plan. If I had something to pull it with I'd look closely at that model.

Have fun!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome to the 27RSDS AND the Outbackers.com family!! Hope you enjoy it!
Darlene action


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard. action That's a great TT. Enjoy it.

Scott


----------



## Cricket123 (Jun 21, 2006)

I am hard core looking at a 2006 27RSDS.







I have a 1991 Coleman Plantation PUP currently.









Is there anything I should keep in mind before talking to the dealer?









I've been looking at other campers for about 3 years. Love that I have a larger PUP but I hate the long set-up and break-down, especially at night and in the rain.









We have 3 daughters (that camp with us)...2 teen-agers and a puppy. Am I looking at a good model ?


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Welcome to the site and the family. The information here is priceless action 
Prevish Gang


----------



## lilunsure (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi!

Congratulations on the 27RSDS. That is the model we have and we really like it.

Enjoy!


----------



## Cricket123 (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome! action

I'm as excited as a kid at Christmas...I want that Outback!!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

I am rather partial to the 27rsds myself! 
Enjoy! Tawnya


----------

